# Some changes to the Wales board



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Dear members, in order to streamline FF and make it relevant and accessible, we occasionally review the board structure and make appropriate changes. In this instance we have decided to merge the Wales sub board into one Wales board. The only affect this will have on you will be one less click to get to your boards. No threads or posts will be deleted in this process, however where appropriate we may merge relevant topics to make it easier for members to find useful information. 

If you are unable to find any threads or posts you have made after the move, first look in your profile (show posts) section, or contact me via PM and I may be able to help you locate it.

Regards
Caz


----------

